# leur / leurs



## Michmuch

Bonjour tout le monde,

Voilà, je me demande toujours quand est-ce que le "s" à la fin de "leur" est obligatoire  exemple dans la phrase "Les caractéristiques des MIOM ainsi que leur*s* comportements physico-chimiques...". Si quelqu'un pouvait me rappeler la règle (vu vers l'âge de 8 ans dans le BLED) ou un site ou je pourrais la trouver il me rendrait un grand service.

Merci à vous

*Note des modérateurs :* Un très grand nombre de discussions ont été rassemblées dans ce fil. Il est donc assez long, mais relativement complet. Si après l'avoir lu vous ne savez toujours pas si vous devez utiliser le singulier ou le pluriel dans votre exemple précis, ne rouvrez pas un nouveau fil pour cela, mais posez votre question à la fin de celui-ci. Voir aussi le fil leur <nom singulier> / leurs <nom pluriel> + accord du verbe.


----------



## Sisyphos

Si c'est un pronom possessif et le substantif auquel il appartient est au pluriel, il faut ajouter un -s. Si c'est un complément d'objet indirecte il n'y a jamais un -s.


----------



## mickaël

Bonjour,

Quand _leur_ est possessif déjà (quand on ne peut pas le remplacer par lui), et je dirais que quand _"de chacun"_ est sous-entendu, on n'est pas obligé de mettre au pluriel et donc d'ajouter un "s".

Ex : _Prenez les bonnes décisions, leur vie en dépend_. (la vie de chacun des hommes d'une unité par exemple).


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonsoir,
En plus de ce qui a été écrit ci-dessus, "leur" ne prend pas d's s'il n'y a qu'un seul "possédé" :
S'il n'y a qu'une seule voiture pour plusieurs personnes, c'est "leur voiture"


----------



## lilatranslator

J'ai posé une question sur le forum anglais/français et depuis j'avoue que j'hésite entre le pluriel et le singulier à utiliser dans cette phrase:

Les Tchadiens ont fui leurs maisons.
Les Tchadiens ont fui leur maison. 

J'ai fait une recherche Google et j'ai trouvé que "ont fui leur*s *maison*s"* est plus utilisé.
Quelqu'un pour trancher?


----------



## LaurentK

Les Dupont (une famille) ont fui leur maison
Les Tchadiens (ont plusieurs...maisons) ont fui leurs maisons
Hope it helps.


----------



## lilatranslator

C'est exactement ce que j'aurais mis, mais beaucoup pensent que "fuir leur maison" est plus correct.


----------



## DearPrudence

Oui, dont je fais peut-être partie 

Sinon, j'ai trouvé ce site qui tendrait également à appuyer l'hypothèse selon laquelle il faut plutôt mettre "leur" au singulier (en effet, chaque Tchadien n'a bien qu'une maison). Extrait :


> Si _leur_ équivaut à _le _ou à _la, _il est au   singulier et s’écrit _leur_ (masculin ou féminin).
> _Ils portaient un chapeau sur *leur* tête nue_. (sur la tête)


Sinon, dans mon petit Bescherelle, voilà ce qu'ils disent :


> Lorsqu'on peut penser qu'il y a un objet possédé pour chaque possesseur, on utilise plutôt le singulier :
> *Ils sont venus avec leur femme *_(pourtant, au total, ils ne se partagent pas la même femme, bien sûr  )_
> *Ils ont mis leur chapeau *_(idem, chacun a le sien)_
> 
> Dans de tels cas, on peut cependant trouver "leur" au pluriel :
> *Ils sont venus avec leurs femmes*


Conclusion : c'est comme vous voulez 
Personnellement, étant de la vieille école & ayant une petite mémoire, je préfère ne pas mettre de "s", je trouve que c'est ainsi une règle plus simple à suivre. Mais je suppose que de mettre au singulier peut en "choquer" certains ...


----------



## LaurentK

Bonjour Lila, je persiste à penser qu'on accorde au pluriel dans le cas des Tchadiens. C'est un question difficile à trancher car à la lecture, aucune des deux formes ne choque ou ne l'emporte sur l'autre.
Cependant je pense que le collectif Dupont s'abrite sous un seul toit alors que le peuple en exode quitte _ses_ maisons. Mais la logique ne fait pas forcément bon ménage avec la traduction qui est aussi voire surtout affaire de... feeling 

Je rédigeais lorsque DearPrudence a répondu. Règle très instructive. J'ai pourtant l'impression qu'on se trouve dans l'exemple du type _Ils sont venus avec leurs femmes_ et qu'une forme ou l'autre est acceptable ici.
D'accord donc pour "c'est comme vous voulez " .


----------



## Ploupinet

Comme DP, je suis partisan du singulier dans ce cas : le pluriel est à mon avis un non-sens !


----------



## geve

Pour info, on a abordé une question similaire (singulier ou pluriel ?) dans un fil récent : Ils veulent être médecin(s) 

Dans ce cas précis néanmoins, et n'en déplaise à Ploup' et DP, je crois que je préfère le pluriel, puisqu'on a le choix. Je trouve que ça véhicule mieux l'étendue de la désertion : "toutes les maisons ont été désertées".

Et puis ici, ce n'est pas aussi évident que dans une phrase comme "ils ont mis leur chapeau sur leur tête" : chacun ne peut avoir qu'une tête, et ne porter qu'un chapeau (enfin, on n'en met généralement qu'un à la fois  ), alors que plusieurs personnes peuvent habiter la même maison, et une seule personne peut posséder plusieurs maisons.


----------



## Ploupinet

Pas dit : "plusieurs maisons" pour le Tchad me paraît aussi probable que "plusieurs têtes" pour le chapeau !


----------



## geve

De toute façon, même le plus riche propriétaire terrien du Tchad ne pourrait quitter qu'une seule de ses maisons à la fois 

Donc, le pluriel ne crée pas d'ambiguïté ici, et il ne faudra pas nous fouetter si on l'utilise.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ploupinet said:


> Pas dit : "plusieurs maisons" pour le Tchad me paraît aussi probable que "plusieurs têtes" pour le chapeau !


Même chose pour moi. 
Et je crois que c'est plus le fait que chacun ait eu à quitter sa maison qui est important et dramatique, plutôt que le nombre de maisons désertées...


----------



## geve

_C'est aujourd'hui que la classe de CM2 rentre de son voyage scolaire. Les parents réunis sur le quai de la gare trépignent d'impatience à l'idée de retrouver leur? enfant?._

Allons, franchement... Vous n'utiliseriez pas le pluriel ? Moi, oui !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Oui, Gève. Mais là les parents sont susceptibles d'avoir plusieurs enfants chacun... des jumeaux, voire des triplets dans la même classe... ou encore un enfant qui a redoublé son CM2 et un autre qui vient d'y rentrer ! 
 (bon, ok, je suis de mauvaise foi !  )


----------



## Moity Jean

Bonsoir,

A mon humble avis...... quand nous disons "les tchadiens ont fui leurs maisons" nous considérons l'ensemble des tchadiens et donc l'ensemble des maisons. D'où : "maisons".
Si nous disions "beaucoup de tchadiens (ou peu de tchadiens ou encore, des tchadiens) ont fui... ..._leur maison_ me semble plus approprié.

Mais tout ceci n'engage que moi


----------



## Ploupinet

geve said:


> _C'est aujourd'hui que la classe de CM2 rentre de son voyage scolaire. Les parents réunis sur le quai de la gare trépignent d'impatience à l'idée de retrouver leur? enfant?._
> 
> Allons, franchement... Vous n'utiliseriez pas le pluriel ? Moi, oui !


Non !  (réponse de fils unique peut-être )




Moity Jean said:


> A mon humble avis...... quand nous disons "les tchadiens ont fui leurs maisons" nous considérons l'ensemble des tchadiens et donc l'ensemble des maisons. D'où : "maisons".


Certes, on peut le voir comme ça... Mais ce "leurs" me paraît tout de même incorrect ! Ca marcherait avec "le peuple tchadien" peut-être plutôt, en tout cas dès que le sujet est "les Tchadiens", j'imagine une maison par Tchadien au maximum


----------



## geve

Je crois qu'on va être obligés de se fâcher à mort pour cette histoire  

Je propose de conclure en reprenant les mots d'une personne sage :


DearPrudence said:


> Conclusion : c'est comme vous voulez


 
Si ça ne vous suffit pas , je sors mon Grevisse :


> Lorsque chacun des possesseurs ne possède qu'un seul objet, on emploie, selon le point de vue de l'esprit :
> a) les singuliers *notre, votre, leur*, si, dans l'ensemble des possesseurs, on envisage l'individu : _Mes compagnons, ôtant leur chapeau goudronné... (Chateaubriand) - Nous ôtons notre manteau._
> b) les pluriels *nos, vos, leurs*, si on envisage la pluralité ou la variété du détail : _Ils prirent leurs manteaux et leurs chapeaux (M. Brion) - Nous pouvons encore nous appeler par nos noms (M. Arland)_


----------



## gvergara

Salut :

L'usage du singulier veut dire nécessairement que les tous les deux hommes travaillaient dans le même bureau, ou on pourrait aussi interpréter que chacun avait son propre bureau...

_Lanval, le directeur, et Foiriez avaient fini par sortir de *leur bureau*._
*De " Messieurs les enfants " par Daniel Pennac

*Jaime Pennac


----------



## gaminotte

Non je dirais qu'ils ont chacun un bureau, d'autant qu'en général, le directeur ne partage pas son bureau!


----------



## Ploupinet

C'est surtout ce que veut dire "leur bureau" ! "Leur bureau"=chacun le sien, "leurs bureaux"=chacun plusieurs bureaux


----------



## Calamitintin

Oui, mais Gonzalo a raison, on pourrait comprendre qu'ils partagent leur bureau, Ploupinet ! Cela dit, comme gaminotte l'a fait justement remarquer, un directeur partage rarement son bureau !


----------



## Francois114

Oui, moi aussi, pour la clarté et contre la "règle", j'écrirais "leurs bureaux".
François


----------



## Maître Capello

Mais bureau au pluriel pour plusieurs personnes prend alors un autre sens :
_
Dans *nos* *bureaux*, nous avons beaucoup d'espace, notamment un grand hall d'entrée, une grande cafétéria et de vastes salles de réunion. Pourtant *mon* *bureau* est tout petit : j'ai juste la place d'y mettre une table et une chaise…
_


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Ploupinet said:
			
		

> C'est surtout ce que veut dire "leur bureau" ! "Leur bureau"=chacun le sien, "leurs bureaux"=chacun plusieurs bureaux


Tu parle d'or, Ploup, et tu m'expliqueras par la même occasion comment chacun fait pour sortir de plusieurs bureaux à la fois ... 

Nonononon, une seule orthographe claire : il ont chacun un bureau, et ils sont sortis ensemble de _*leurs* bureaux_. On pourrait ajouter "respectifs" mais c'est superfétatoire.


----------



## Francois114

Oui, Maître C, bien sûr. Et d'ailleurs je ne me risquerais pas à corriger Pennac !
Donc, ce que je voulais dire c'est que si dans le roman ils ne sont pas l'un et l'autre dans le même bureau, le pluriel resterait possible, il me semble. Je suis certain qu'on pourrait trouver d'autres cas où cette règle de "distributivité" est prise en défaut : "Elles sont venues avec leurs enfants" : "avec leur enfant" serait bizarre bien qu'on puisse toujours supposer qu'elles n'en ont qu'un chacune, non ?
François


----------



## Anne345

" Dans certains contextes, qu’on emploie _leur_ ou _leurs_, une ambiguïté persiste : le singulier indique que ce qui est possédé est unique pour chacun ou est possédé en commun, et le pluriel indique soit que chacun possède plusieurs choses, soit que chacun possède une chose, ce qui fait plusieurs choses au total. Dans les cas où il ne doit pas y avoir d’ambiguïté, il est préférable d’employer _chacun_ ou _chaque_. 
- Ils ont payé leur facture. (Ils avaient une seule facture pour tous ou une facture chacun.)
- Ils ont payé leurs factures. (Chacun avait plusieurs factures ou chacun avait la sienne.)

Moi, en tout cas j'en ai deux bureaux, l"un devant lequel je suis assise, l'autre dans lequel je suis assise...


----------



## Maître Capello

Anne345 said:


> - Ils ont payé leurs factures. (Chacun avait plusieurs factures ou chacun avait la sienne.)


Troisième possibilité : ils avaient plusieurs factures en commun.


----------



## Ploupinet

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Tu parle d'or, Ploup, et tu m'expliqueras par la même occasion comment chacun fait pour sortir de plusieurs bureaux à la fois ...


Je n'ai jamais dit qu'il fallait écrire "leurs bureaux" hein !  C'était juste pour expliquer la différence de sens


----------



## caen81

Moi, je dirais, 
« Lanval et Foiriez ont quitté chacun leur bureau.»  seulement s’ils travaillent aux compagnies différentes dans le même bâtiment.
S’ils travaillent â la même compagnie, je dirais, « Lanval et Foiriez ont quitté leur bureau….. »


----------



## Francois114

J'ai comme l'impression qu'il y a un malentendu. Piotr Ivanovitch, vous voulez bien dire, n'est-ce pas, que pour vous, seul le pluriel est possible et qu'il n'est pas ambigu car on aurait du mal à concevoir qu'ils aient chacun plusieurs bureaux ? Si c'est ça, je suis assez d'accord avec vous mais moins catégorique : après tout, Pennac a choisi le singulier.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> après tout, Pennac a choisi le singulier.


 
Sans vouloir critiquer un écrivain connu et reconnu, pour moi le singulier, ici, emporte qu'ils ont un seul et même bureau pour eux deux.

Je *suppose* que Pennac a considéré comme suffisamment éclairant de préciser que Lanval est le Directeur, signifiant par là qu'il ne pouvait partager son bureau avec un subalterne, fût-il de confiance.


----------



## itka

M'enfin !! N'en faites pas une obsession ! Il y a des directeurs qui partagent leur bureau : j'en ai eu un. Ça existe, vous savez ! Ceci dit, je n'ai pas lu ce livre et ne sais pas du tout si c'est le cas, s'ils ont chacun le leur ou s'ils en ont plusieurs chacun... Ça existe aussi.


----------



## gvergara

itka said:


> Ceci dit, je n'ai pas lu ce livre et ne sais pas du tout si c'est le cas, s'ils ont chacun le leur ou s'ils en ont plusieurs chacun


Malheureusement cette information n'apparaît pas dans le bouquin (à moins que je ne m'en sois rendu compte)


----------



## ahbon

Bonjour,

j'ai eu un doute il y a quelque jours pendant le cours de français. C'est a propos des possessifs de troisième personne:
"les enfants sont dans leur chambre"- pas de problème
mais si je veux dire que les enfants sont chacun dans sa chambre, on dirait "les enfants sont dans leur chambre"- ou plutôt "les enfants sont dans ses chambres"?? c'est à dire, si on ne partage pas l'objet possedé, il faut employer le possessif singulier ou pluriel?
le meme cas pour:
"mes parents dorment sur leur lit"- ils partagent le lit.
"mes frères dorment sur leur/ses lits?? ils ne partagent pas le lit, ils sont chacun dans son lit.

J'espère avoir été clair... En tout cas, je pense que l'on emploi toujours dans ces cas le possessif "leur" C'est vrai?? merci beaucoup


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Bonjour Ahbon,


Les enfants ont une seule chambre, et ils y sont => _les enfants sont dans *leur* chambre_ (propriété commune).

Les enfants ont chacun leur chambre, et ils y sont : _les enfants sont dans *leurs* chambre*s*_ (propriété respective).

_Les parents sont dans *leur* chambre, sur *leur* lit_ : ils partagent le lit conjugal.

_Les parents sont dans *leur* chambre sur *leurs* lit*s*_ : ils ont des lits jumeaux.

_Les parents sont dans *leurs* chambre*s*, sur *leurs* lit*s*_ : ils font chambre à part.


----------



## Maître Capello

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Les enfants ont chacun leur chambre, et ils y sont : _les enfants sont dans *leurs* chambre*s*_ (propriété respective).


Oui, mais on peut également dire : _les enfants sont dans leu*r* chambr*e*_ (ils ont chacun la leur), solution que je préfère.


----------



## tie-break

Oui, mais dans ce cas le doute qu'ils puissent être ensemble dans la même chambre est aussi envisageable, non ? 

Dans le post que j'ai éffacé tout à l'heure j'avais écrit comme Piotr : _les enfants sont dans leur*s* chambre*s*_, mais je n'était pas très sûr d'avoir enlevé tout sorte de doute.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le doute subsiste au pluriel : les enfants pourraient dans ce cas avoir plusieurs chambres chacun, encore qu'ils n'ont sans doute pas le don d'ubiquité !  Quoi qu'ils en soit, ils pourraient avoir plusieurs chambres communes et non forcément chacun la leur.


----------



## tie-break

Oui bien sur, et c'est justement la raison pour laquelle j'ai éffacé mon premier post 

Mais alors, pour qu'il n'y ait pas de doute, la formule la plus claire ne serait-ce :_ les enfants sont chacun dans sa chambre _?


----------



## Xence

tie-break said:


> _ les enfants sont chacun dans sa chambre _


Cette formulation est certainement la moins équivoque, mais peut-être pas la plus spontanée chez un francophone.


----------



## pouyou

Bonjour,
Faut-il accorder "leur" dans cette phrase?
"_Des réalisateurs ont accepté de revoir leur cachet à la baisse_"

Je pensais connaître la règle:
_Ils sont venus avec leur femme_ (1 femme chacun)
_Ils sont venus avec leurs femmes_ (plusieurs femmes chacun: règle cannonique que l'on m'a apprise, même si je viens de voir dans le Beschereelle que le pluriel était aussi acceptable).

Cependant, je n'arrive pas vraiment à l'appliquer dans ma phrase. Si l'on remplace par salaire les choses semblent plus claires:
_Des réalisateurs ont accepté de revoir leur salaire à la baisse_: le tout au singulier sinon on a l'impression qu'ils ont plusieurs salaires.
Avec "cachet" cela me semble plus compliqué car si l'on a UN salaire, on a DES cachets quand on est réalisateur (UN par film). 
_Des réalisateurs ont accepté de revoir leur cachet à la baisse: _ils ont un cachet par film
_Des réalisateurs ont accepté de revoir leurs cachets à la baisse: _ilsont plusieurs cachets car ils font plusiers films.
Ou peurt-être ai-je tort de considerer un troisième terme (le nombre de films) alors que la distribution porte sur "réalisateurs/ cachet".
Bref je suis perdu et je voudrais bien des explications.

Merci d'avance et bonne journée


----------



## littleona

> _1. Des réalisateurs ont accepté de revoir *leur cachet* à la baisse: _ils ont *un cachet par film*
> 2. _Des réalisateurs ont accepté de revoir *leurs cachets* à la baisse: _ils ont *plusieurs cachets* car ils font *plusiers films*.



je pense que tout ça est correct et donc que ça dépend tout simplement du contexte. Soit tu sais qu'ils parlent *d'un film* et c'est la première, soit ils parlent *de leurs films en général* et c'est donc la deuxième. 

bonne continuation !!!


----------



## proyoyo

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis bloqué pour cette phrase et j'aimerais savoir s'il faut que je mette un "s" ou non, sachant que "ils" n'ont qu'une maison chacun. Expliquez-moi vos réponses, s'il vous plait, histoire que je comprenne bien le principe.


----------



## Donaldos

Bienvenue sur le forum proyoyo!

Il n'y a pas de règle absolue : on peut soit utiliser le singulier pour indiquer que chacun n'a qu'une maison ou bien adopter le pluriel si l'on considère le fait qu'il y a plusieurs maisons en tout.

Mais il subsistera toujours une ambiguïté. Par exemple: _ils sortirent de leur maison_ peut laisser croire que tous sortent d'une seule et même maison.

Le pluriel me semble satisfaisant ici dans la mesure où l'on n'imagine pas quelqu'un sortir de plusieurs maisons en même temps.


----------



## proyoyo

Merci pour ta réponse claire et précise Donaldos!

Je suis assez dérouté lorsque je suis confronté à ce genre de phrases avec plusieurs choix libres...

Juste pour savoir si j'ai bien compris, lorsqu'on parle de deux individus dont les têtes se touchent, on dit bien: "leurs têtes se touchèrent" et non "leur tête se toucha, c'est ça?


----------



## Natal83

Dans ce cas, on dira effectivement "leurs têtes se touchèrent". Mais c'est vrai qu'il n'y a pas de règle qui marche systématiquement.


----------



## Donaldos

_Leurs têtes se touchèrent_, effectivement. Mais dans ce cas la réciprocité n'autorise pas d'autre choix.


----------



## Sansmot

Bonjour,
je voulais savoir si après l'on mettait un pluriel après leur.
par exemple
Leur montre leur permet d'avoir l'heure.
Sachant qu'ils n'ont qu'une montre chacun doit-on mettre un s à montre ? 


Merci d'avance.


----------



## veronique.evers

Dans la phrase 
"Les soldats ont laissé leur âme sur le champ de bataille"
on ne met pas de s car chaque soldat n'a qu'une âme.
par contre il y a un s dans la phrase
"Elles ont posé leurs poires sur le frigo" pour des raisons évidentes,
bref je ne me rappelle pas de la règle mais juste des exemples mais c'est ça


----------



## Chimel

Sansmot said:


> Sachant qu'ils n'ont qu'une montre chacun doit-on mettre un s à montre ?


La question n'est pas simplement de savoir s'il faut mettre -s à _montre_, mais bien s'il faut opter pour le singulier ou le pluriel de toute l'expression, verbe compris.

"Elles ont déposé leur panier" = elles avaient un seul (grand) panier qu'elles portaient à plusieurs. Singulier obligatoire.

"Elles ont déposé leurs paniers" = chacune portaient plusieurs (petits) paniers. Pluriel obligatoire.

Dans le cas où chacun n'a qu'un seul objet, le singulier et le pluriel sont tous deux possibles, mais on pourra privilégier l'un ou l'autre pour des raisons de logique. "Les soldats ont laissé leur*s* âme*s* sur le champ de bataille" n'est grammaticalement pas faux, mais il est assez normal de préférer le singulier. C'est ce que j'aurais aussi tendance à faire dans "leur montre leur permet d'avoir l'heure".


----------



## Mout

je me base sur cette règle simple : s'il y en a plusieurs, quelque soit la répartition, pluriel. si les acteurs ont chacun une montre, alors leurs montres. idem pour les âmes, car en tout, il y a autant d'âme que de soldat.
Dans le cas de leur panier, qui est unique et porté par toutes, alors singulier.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour

J'ai un doute et c'est un peu stupide ma question...
Lorsqu'il y a deux personnes mais qu'ils possèdent une seule chose on dirait : Leur + chose ou leurs + chose ?

Par ex : Pierre et sa femme ont une fille. On dirait leur fille est belle ? ou leurs fille ?
et s'ils ont deux filles ? Leurs filles sont belles ?

MERCI D'AVANCE


----------



## Mout

s'il y en a deux, la question ne se pose pas. Leurs filles *sont *belles
mais s'il n'y en a qu'une, moi, je me dis que quelque soit le nombre de détenteurs, si la chose détenue est seule, alors "leur" est singulier.
Leur fille est belle. ils sont deux parents, mais il n'y a qu'une enfant.


----------



## Aoyama

En français, on rappellera que _le pronom possessif s'accorde avec ce qui est possédé, pas avec le possesseur._ A la différence de beaucoup d'autres langues.


----------



## Habituellement

Bonjour,

Dans cette phrase : "La propriété privée protège les individus de leur vie, possessions, libertés, etc."

Faut-il mettre un "s" à "leur" ? "Vie" est singulier, on écrit donc : "leur vie". En revanche, on écrit : "leurs possessions, leurs libertés", si on parle, comme c'est le cas dans cette phrase, de*s* possessions et de*s* libertés.

Merci pour votre avis,
Cordialement.


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme _leur_ s'applique à tous les termes, il faut le mettre au pluriel, donc:

_La propriété privée protège les individus de leur*s* vie, possessions, libertés, etc._


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

À mon avis : La propriété privée protège les individus de leur*s* vie, possessions, libertés, etc.

S'il y a plusieurs noms, même s'ils sont tous singuliers, je mettrai leurs au pluriel.

_Ils ont demandé la permission à leurs père et mère_ car chacun n'a qu'un père et qu'une mère. Mais un père et une mère c'est une pluriel donc s à leurs.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Cela dit le sens de la phrase m'échappe complètement - que signifie p. ex. _la propriété privée protège les individus de leurs possessions_ ?


----------



## Michelvar

JeanDeSponde said:


> Cela dit le sens de la phrase m'échappe complètement - que signifie p. ex. _la propriété privée protège les individus de leurs possessions_ ?


Je plussoie! Je suis moi aussi intrigué par cette construction.


----------



## liulol

Bonjour tout le monde!
J'ai lu cette phrase d'un passage écrit par un Français:

Les trois hommes se regardèrent. Sur leurs visages fatigués se lisait la déception. 

Normalement, on écrit_ leur visage_, puisque chacun a un visage, n'est-ce pas? Pourquoi ici, c'est leurs visages ? C'est une faute ou une exception?

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Seeda

Bonjour liulol,

Je viens de vérifier la règle du S à "leur" sur plusieurs sur sites de grammaire et je pense aussi que c'est une erreur.


----------



## Donaldos

Rien n'empêche dans l'absolu de considérer les visages comme un ensemble en employant un pluriel même si le fait que chaque individu ne possède qu'un seul visage n'est pas soumis à discussion.

Le procédé est dans ce cas peut-être volontaire mais, même si tel n'est pas le cas, il me semble difficile de qualifier cet accord d'erreur grammaticale. Tout au plus peut-on éventuellement évoquer une solution moins logique.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Un coup d'oeil sur _Google Livres_ montre que _sur leurs visages_ ou _sur leur visage_ sont employés aussi couramment l'un que l'autre; Balzac ou Paul Claudel n'hésitent pas à employer le singulier.
Et il y a la même égalité pour _sur leur tête_ et _sur leurs têtes_.
Idem dans le TLF, qui ne recense pas moins de 29 citations avec "leurs visages" (Hugo, Giono, Breton...).
Je suis bien d'accord avec Donaldos : il ne faut pas chercher à vouloir imposer une logique mathématique là où il n'y en a pas.
C'est (quand on voit les exemples de _Gooogle Livres_) une question de style personnel. Pour chaque grammairien qui s'en offusquera, on pourra en trouver un autre qui approuvera - et les grammairiens sont rarement de grands écrivains...


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux accords sont en effet possibles selon que l'on considère les visages collectivement ou individuellement.


----------



## houma

Bonjour,
écrit-on : Les maisons de maroquinerie conservent "leur prestigieuse réputation" ou "leur*s* prestigieuse*s* réputation*s*"
              […]
Merci


----------



## Barsac

Personnellement, je mettrais le pluriel.


----------



## atcheque

"Elles conservent leur*s* prestigieuse*s* réputation*s*" = chacune conserve sa propre réputation.
"Elles conservent leur prestigieuse réputation" = il y a une réputation générale qu'elles gardent toutes.


----------



## janpol

"Elles conservent leur prestigieuse réputation" = chacune conserve sa propre réputation.
"Elles conservent leur*s* client*s*" = chacune a plusieurs clients

ceci dit, je pense que.les deux sont admis


----------



## Maître Capello

Tout dépend du contexte et de l'intention de l'auteur. Considère-t-il les différentes maisons collectivement ou individuellement? Est-ce une comparaison entre les maisons de maroquinerie et d'autres types de commerces, ou compare-t-on les maisons de maroquinerie entre elles?

Quoi qu'il en soit, le singulier m'apparaît plus naturel a priori: _Les maisons de maroquinerie conservent leu*r* prestigieus*e* réputatio*n*__._


----------



## merquiades

Bonjour à tous,
Encore un petit doute.  "Les étudiants veulent améliorer leur(s) niveau(x) d'espagnol."
Pluriel ou non?  Chaque étudiant a son niveau personnel. Donc, bien entendu, il y a plusieurs niveaux, donc c'est pluriel.  C'est le sens même de la phrase.  Mais visuellement cela me gêne. D'ailleurs j'ai de vagues souvenirs d'un prof qui disait que le pluriel avec leur(s) était souvent malmené. 
Bref, puis-je le mettre au pluriel?

Merci d'avance.  Bon dimanche!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut merquiades,

Comme tu le dis, chacun a un seul niveau. Je ne mettrai pas de pluriel.


----------



## Dunes

Bonjour, 
Votre oeil a raison : il y a plusieurs niveaux en effet, mais un seul pour chacun (ce serait différent, par exemple, si c'était "ils aiment leurs enfants", pour un couple qui en aurait plusieurs).
Donc "Ils veulent améliorer leur niveau d'espagnol. 
Bon dimanche


----------



## merquiades

D'accord!  Merci à tous les deux.  C'est toute une philosophie.
Si j'ai bien compris....  Ils mangent tous leur sandwich (chacun a son propre sandwich),   ils mangent tous leurs sandwichs (tout le monde a plusieurs sandwichs).


----------



## kabak

bonjour !

selon vous, la partie en rouge devrait-elle s'écrire au pluriel ou au singulier ? dans:

nous devons remercier  la Fondation Héritage Faune et la CRÉ pour leurs participations financières

ce sont deux associations qui ont financé un évènement

merci


----------



## pandrus

leur participation financière


----------



## Marc81

Je serais moins catégorique que Pandrus : en effet, si l'on conçoit qu'il n'y a qu'une participation financière par association, il y a bien deux associations donc deux participations et l'on est tenté de mettre le pluriel. Bref, il me semble que l'on est là dans un cas où l'usage est flottant et où les deux accords (au singulier et au pluriel) sont corrects.


----------



## Mout

Je suis d'accord avec Marc81 : si chacune des associations participe individuellement, il faudra du pluriel. si au contraire elles s'unissent pour récolter des fonds ensemble et participer ensemble, il en ressort une seule participation, au singulier donc.


----------



## kabak

À cette occasion,  des jeunes vont à la pêche à plusieurs kilomètres de la ville. Les frais de transport et les articles nécessaires sont payés à la fois par deux associations.

L'une et l'autre donnent chacun un montant. Les frais de transport sont payés par l'une, les frais reliés à l'achat de canne à pêche, permis de pêche et visite dans un musée le sont par l'autre.

Merci d'en débattre


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme il a déjà été dit, les deux accords sont possibles selon la nuance que l'on veut faire passer.

_Nous devons remercier la Fondation Héritage Faune et la CRÉ pour leur*(s)* participation*(s)* financière*(s)*._

Mais au vu du contexte, je mettrais quant à moi le singulier.


----------



## kabak

Merci ! 

Devant ces multiples réponses différentes de passionnés du français, savoir qui dit vrai est difficile !


----------



## Marc81

Je ne pense pas que cela ait à voir avec la "vérité". C'est seulement que nous sommes là dans un cas (et ce n'est pas si fréquent en français) où tout dépend du point de vue. On a donc le choix... et on ne va pas s'en plaindre


----------



## Alex5512

Bonjour!
J'ai besoin d'aide. Je ne sais pas s'il faut utiliser le singulier ou le pluriel pour la phrase suivante:
"À leur(s) place(s) pour la première fois, Alex et Alice sont suspendus, immobiles et verticaux, de part et d’autre de l’endroit où le vieux chêne noueux se dressait avant d’être foudroyé."
Alice a une place à côté du vieux chêne; Alex a sa place. Si j'ajoute "respectives" à la phrase, cela fait pencher la balance du côté du pluriel, me semble-t-il:
"À leurs places respectives pour la première fois, Alex et Alice..."
Je serai très heureux d'avoir votre (vos) avis sur cette question qui me turlupine et que je n'arrive pas à résoudre.
Merci d'avance et à bientôt j'espère!


----------



## Donaldos

On est dans le cas où l'ambiguïté subsistera :

- il y a bien plusieurs places, ce qui justifie le pluriel
- chacun n'a bien qu'une place, ce qui justifie le singulier

Le choix est donc libre.

Une solution pour lever l’ambiguïté éventuelle (on imagine tout de même mal ces deux personnes être à plusieurs places en même temps...) est par exemple d'utiliser un pronom comme _chacun_ :

_Chacun à sa place pour la première fois..._

Concernant l'usage de _respectif_, là encore, les deux formes, pluriel et singulier, sont admissibles :



> Respectif peut être employé au singulier ou au pluriel : _déterminer la position respective de deux planètes_ ou _les positions respectives de deux planètes_. Le pluriel est plus fréquent.



(LAROUSSE)


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour moi, le pluriel serait vraiment étrange. Je dirais donc sans hésiter _à leur place_ dans ce contexte et l'ambiguïté est vraiment mince.

Voir également la discussions suivante sur le forum français-anglais : FR: leur / leurs.


----------



## Donaldos

Maître Capello said:


> Je dirais donc sans hésiter _à leur place_ dans ce contexte et l'ambiguïté est vraiment mince.



Sans revenir sur les préférences personnelles, je ne trouve pas le singulier dénué d’ambiguïté pour ce qui est du sens : on ne sait pas si chacun possède sa propre place ou si l'expression concerne les deux personnages pris ensemble.

La phrase conduira donc nécessairement à une interprétation personnelle variable selon le lecteur. La seule question est de savoir si c'est véritablement gênant.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, nous sommes bien d'accord.


----------



## Alex5512

Je pense qu'un auteur se doit d'être précis, d'éliminer les ambiguités par respect pour le lecteur, quand ça lui est possible. La suggestion de Donaldos _Chacun à sa place pour la première fois... _me paraît la plus judicieuse. Merci aussi à Maître Capello! Et très bonne journée à vous deux!


----------



## ehoarau

Bonjour,

Je ne sais jamais si je dois mettre leur ou leurs, donc je vous pose la question :
"Serait-ce là la marque du doute laissé par mes parents quand je *leur/leurs* ai annoncé mon départ pour la première fois ?"

S'il y a d'autres fautes dans la phrase ci dessus, n'hésitez pas

Merci


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Lorsque, dans une phrase, "leur" peut être remplacé par "à eux" ou "d'eux", c'est qu'on a affaire à un _pronom personnel_, qui est alors invariable. 

"Je leur demande l'heure qu'il est."

Sinon, c'est qu'il s'agit d'un _pronom possessif_, qui doit alors s'accorder avec le nom qu'il accompagne (ou qui est sous-entendu dans la phrase).

"Cette voiture est à eux : c'est _la_ _leur_."
"Ces voitures sont à eux : ce sont les leurs."

Attention à l'_adjectif possessif_ "leur" et ses dérivés en genre et nombre ("le, la, les") qui, lui s'accorde - mais au pluriel seulement.

_Leur cafetière / Leurs couvertures

_Lecture recommandée


----------



## ehoarau

Bonjour,

Décidément j'ai bien du mal avec les leur, dans la phrase suivante, le mettriez vous au pluriel ou singulier

"des personnes qui embellissent le monde de *leurs différences/leur différence*"

J'aurais presque tendance à mettre le singulier, considérant que chaque personne à sa différence

Merci


----------



## The Broken Rib Inn

Dans votre cas, les deux sont possibles, tout dépendra du nombre de différences qu'ont ces personnes ?

Ex 1 : si "personnes" se réfère aux hommes et aux femmes, on aura tendance à écrire "leurs différences", car il y en a plusieurs.

Ex 2 : si "personnes" se réfère à une catégorie de personnes comme les aveugles, les muets, les sourds..., on écrira "leur différence", en parlant de leur particularité.


----------



## akawa

Bonjour,

Il existe une nette ambiguïté dans la langue française concernant l'utilisation de leur/leurs.
L'académie française dit que les deux sont possibles lorsqu'il existe plusieurs possesseurs d'un seul et même objet.

Par exemple: "leur chapeau partage le portemanteau"

ils tous un seul chapeau, mais ils sont plusieurs: donc au final il y a plusieurs chapeaux... mais on pourrait croire qu'ils ont un chapeau en commun (dans ce cas l’ambiguïté est faible car il y a le verbe "partage", mais c'est simplement pour illustrer) 

Alors que pour: "leurs chapeaux partagent le portementeau"

la confusion vient du fait qu'ils pourraient avoir chacun plusieurs chapeaux...

Bref moi je pars du principe que le possessif s'accorde avec le nombre d'objet détenu par le sujet (qu'ils soient plusieurs ou pas).

MA QUESTION:

est-ce que dans le cas ou j'utilise "leur" j'écris "partage" ou "partagent" ?

j'aurai tendance à mettre "partag-ent" mais cela reste étrange sans le 'leur-s"

merci d'avance pour vos réponses...


----------



## hual

Bonjour,

Je n'hésiterais pas une seconde à utiliser " leurs chapeaux " au pluriel à cause du verbe " partager " dont le sens implique au moins 2 personnes ou 2 choses, condition _sine qua non_ pour qu'il y ait partage.


----------



## akawa

ok et s'il n'y a pas "partage" mais "sur" ?


----------



## hual

J'écrirais tout aussi bien " leurs chapeaux ". En effet, je ne conçois pas facilement qu'un seul chapeau appartienne à deux ou plusieurs personnes.


----------



## Yendred

D'accord avec hual sur le renforcement du sens pluriel apporté par le verbe "partager".

De façon générale, quand j'hésite sur la forme conjuguée à employer (singulier, pluriel, participe, infinitif), je remplace dans la phrase par un verbe pour lequel les formes sont différentes à l'oreille. Ca aide beaucoup à déterminer la bonne forme. Par exemple:
- leur chapeau *est* sur le portemanteau
- ou, leurs chapeaux *sont *sur le portemanteau

Dans le premier cas, on insiste sur le fait qu'un groupe de personnes est passé par le portemanteau pour y poser chacun son chapeau. Dans le deuxième cas, on insiste sur les objets eux-mêmes. Tout est dans l'intention qu'on veut mettre dans le texte.

Par exemple:
- Tiens ! Ces messieurs n'ont pas de chapeau
- Oui, leur chapeau est sur le portemanteau

alors que:
- Je vais mettre les chapeaux de ces messieurs dans l'armoire, où sont-ils ?
- Leurs chapeaux sont sur le portemanteau

> est-ce que dans le cas ou j'utilise "leur" j'écris "partage" ou "partagent" ?

Aucun doute, le verbe s'accorde avec le sujet, quoi qu'il arrive.


----------



## akawa

oui mais avec le "s" il aisé de comprendre aussi que chacun peut aussi avoir plusieurs chapeaux...

je ne sais pas ce que cela vaut comme site mais j'ai trouvé cela.

http://www.francaisfacile.com/exercices/exercice-francais-2/exercice-francais-4164.php

ok, je suis en fait entrain d'écrire ma thèse et je suis confronté à ce problème...

par exemple ils ancrent leur monnaie (la monnaie de chaque pays africain) sur l'euro. que dois-je utiliser s'il vous plait?

merci beaucoup


----------



## Comtois

Pour moi, ce sera le pluriel dans ce cas (à moins que les pays concernés n'aient une monnaie commune, mais il semble que ce n'est pas le cas).


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, mais d'un autre côté, chaque pays n'a qu'une seule monnaie, ce qui justifie aussi pleinement le singulier.  Encore une fois, les deux nombres sont possibles selon le contexte exact et la nuance que l'on veut apporter. 

Quoi qu'il en soit, il y a ambiguïté dans les deux cas :

_leur X_ = chacun un X / un X commun
_leurs X_ = chacun un X / chacun plusieurs X / plusieurs X communs


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je préfèrerais parler de _leurs monnaies respectives_, formulation qui au singulier n'a pas lieu, ce qui à mon sens tend à justifier, si l'on ne précise pas, _leurs monnaies_.


----------



## paulvial

Bonsoir 
J'ai un doute sur l'accord de "leur' dans la phrase suivante: 

Ils accordent leur violon 

Initialement j'avais mis "violon" au pluriel et j'avais donc accordé "leur " 

Mais bien qu'il y ait plusieurs possesseurs de violons , ils n'ont chacun qu'un violon , j'ai donc pensé que je devrais mettre tout au singulier 

Ceci dit, l'expression "accorder ses violons" instille un doute dans ma logique 

Merci d'avance pour toute aide


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux accords sont possibles dans ce cas : soit le singulier distributif, soit le pluriel collectif.

_Ils accordent leur violon. / Ils accordent leur*s* violon*s*._


----------



## Roméo31

Un message de ce jour renvoyant à la présente discussion, je la complète par l'article de l'Académie française intitulé "Leur chapeau ou leurs chapeaux ?". L'Académie admet les deux graphies quand le substantif désigne une chose dont plusieurs détenteurs possèdent chacun un exemplaire :


> L’usage des meilleurs auteurs hésite entre le singulier et le pluriel (pour le nom et pour le possessif) lorsqu’un nom désigne une réalité dont plusieurs « possesseurs » possèdent chacun un exemplaire : on considère tantôt l’exemplaire de chacun, tantôt l’ensemble des exemplaires. Ainsi : « Mes compagnons, ôtant leur chapeau goudronné [...] » (Chateaubriand) ; « Les deux lords [...] ôtèrent leurs chapeaux » (Hugo) ; « trois avaient déjà retrouvé leur femme » (Chamson) ; « deux de mes amis et leurs femmes » (Arland).



*Note des modérateurs :* lien vers la source ajouté.


----------



## Nicomon

La citation de l'Académie française, ci-dessus, rappelle un peu celle du Grevisse que geve a mise au début de ce long fil de plus de 100 posts. 
On y lit entre autres la même phrase de Chateaubriand.

Tant qu'à y être, j'ajoute à mon tour le lien vers la page de la BDL  *leur ou leurs* d'où j'ai extrait ce qui suit. 





> Le pluriel _leurs_ s’impose si chacun possède plusieurs choses ou encore s’il y a réciprocité ou comparaison.
> 
> *Exemples :*
> - Claire et Fabienne ont échangé *leurs* numéros de téléphone, mais ne se sont jamais téléphoné. (Il y a réciprocité.)
> - Les chercheurs ont comparé *leurs* méthodes de travail avant de faire équipe. (Il y a comparaison.)
> [...] Dans les cas où il ne doit pas y avoir d’ambiguïté, il est préférable d’employer _chacun_ ou _chaque_.   Note : c'est aussi suivi d'exemples


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne vois pas en quoi la réciprocité ou la comparaison demanderait impérativement le pluriel. Cela ne me choquerait pas du tout de lire : _Claire et Fabienne ont échangé *leur numéro* de téléphone_. On trouve d'ailleurs des exemples dans ce sens dans la littérature :

_Les honorables adversaires _[…]_ ont échangé *leur* feu_ (Veuillot, _Odeurs de Paris_).
_En effet, c'est la corrida _[…]_ les deux boxeurs _[…]_ poussent des épaules et des genoux, échangent *leur* sang et reniflent de fureur_ (Camus, _Été_).
_On les met dans le même lit; ils échangent *leur* sang, mêlent *leurs* santé*s* et tout, sauf l'argent_ (E. et J. de Goncourt, _Journal_).

Par ailleurs, l'exemple cité par la BDL pour la comparaison doit être au pluriel pour une autre raison : chacun a vraisemblablement plusieurs méthodes de travail. (Dans ce genre de contextes, on parle plus volontiers de _*ses* méthodes de travail_ que de _*sa* méthode de travail_.)


----------



## Nicomon

Ben coudonc... j'ai peut-être perdu une occasion de me taire.
Mais tant pis, je m'en vais parler encore un peu. 

Je préfère le pluriel dans le cas de la réciprocité.  Tout au moins pour ce qui est de numéros de téléphone.
_Feu et sang_, il me semble que c'est autre chose.  Non ?

Et comme on compare deux choses ou plus, le pluriel me semble logique en cas de comparaison.
Si c'était disons... _devoir_.  Écrirais-tu au singulier :  _Les élèves ont échangé / comparé leur devoir ?  _Moi, pas._ 
_
Peut-être que trouveras ceci plus convainquant que la BDL (c'est moi qui souligne en gras) : 





> Grevisse (Le bon usage, §431) nous dit qu'on emploie *leurs au pluriel « quand la phrase implique l'idée de réciprocité, de comparaison ou de jonction* : _Après avoir lu Hugo et Lamartine, nous comparerons leur*s *poétique*s*_. »


 J'ai vérifié dans ma (très) vieille édition de _Le bon usage_, et c'est bien ce qui est écrit au §431 (avec d'autres exemples).

@ Roméo : En passant... le cas de l'Académie [lorsqu’un nom désigne une réalité dont plusieurs « possesseurs » possèdent chacun un exemplaire] est mentionné à la dernière section de la page de la BDL que j'ai citée  (c'est dans ce cas qu'il est parfois préférable d'employer_  chacun_ ou _chaque _pour éviter toute ambiguïté_). _
Pour ceux qui n'auraient pas eu la curiosité de cliquer sur le lien, il y a notamment ces exemples (je ne les cite pas tous) :


> - Ils ont payé *leur* facture. (Ils avaient une seule facture pour tous ou une facture chacun.)
> - Ils ont payé *leurs* factures. (Chacun avait plusieurs factures ou chacun avait la sienne.)
> - *Chacun* a payé *sa* facture. (aucune ambiguïté)
> - *Chacun* a payé *ses* factures. (aucune ambiguïté)


  Et là, je me la ferme.  Je pense...

*Ajout :*  Je viens de remarquer (c'est qu'il est long, ce fil) que Donaldos avait déjà parlé de l'option « chacun ».


----------



## janpol

Je pense qu'il convient de marquer la différence quand il y a dans la même phrase singulier et pluriel :
Ils ont quitté leurs vêtements, les ont posés sur les rochers puis, avant de se jeter à l'eau, ils ont confié leur montre à Pierre qui ne voulait pas se baigner.
Chacun avait plusieurs vêtements et une seule montre.


----------



## Roméo31

En plus d'être, bien sûr, grammaticalement correct, de ne pas être ambigu et de ne pas jeter le trouble dans les esprits (car on comprend aisément pourquoi "leurs" dans un cas et "leur" dans l'autre), c'est séduisant pour l'esprit.


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Je préfère le pluriel dans le cas de la réciprocité.  Tout au moins pour ce qui est de numéros de téléphone.


Autre exemple où le nombre est audible : _Ils échangèrent leur cheval / leurs chevaux_. Les deux nombres se justifient, mais avec le pluriel, on pourrait croire qu'ils échangent chacun plusieurs chevaux…



> _Feu et sang_, il me semble que c'est autre chose.  Non ?


Pourquoi serait-ce différent ?



> Si c'était disons... _devoir_.  Écrirais-tu au singulier :  _Les élèves ont échangé / comparé leur devoir ?  _Moi, pas.


Non, mais on parle facilement de _devoirs_ au pluriel (même cas que _méthodes de travail_), ce qui fausse la donne. Mais avec _plume_ par exemple (pour autant que chaque élève n'en ait qu'une), j'écrirais aussi bien au singulier qu'au pluriel : _André et Béatrice ont échangé/comparé leur*(s)* plume*(s)*_.



> Peut-être que trouveras ceci plus convainquant que la BDL (c'est moi qui souligne en gras) :  J'ai vérifié dans ma (très) vieille édition de _Le bon usage_, et c'est bien ce qui est écrit au §431 (avec d'autres exemples).


Eh bien, il se trouve que ce passage ne figure plus dans la version actuelle du _Bon Usage_… Dans la 15e édition, il est écrit (§ 610) :


> Le pluriel est requis quand il s’agit de noms n’ayant pas de singulier, ou quand il y a plusieurs objets pour chaque possesseur, ou encore quand le contexte impose l’idée de pluriel :
> _Ils ont cassé leurs lunettes.  Ils ont ri à vos dépens. — Les poules étaient suivies de leurs poussins. — Nous avons échangé nos cartes. — Elle regardait nos existences comme indissolublement unies_ (B. Constant, _Ad._, ix). — _ Leurs têtes se touchaient_ (Flaub., _Éduc._, I, 4).
> […]
> Le singulier s’impose quand le nom (dans le contexte où il est employé) n’a pas de pluriel ou quand il n’y a qu’un seul objet pour l’ensemble des possesseurs :
> _Vous préparez votre avenir.  Nous gagnons notre vie. — Les Parisiens regagnent leur ville à la fin du mois d’août._






janpol said:


> Je pense qu'il convient de marquer la différence quand il y a dans la même phrase singulier et pluriel :
> Ils ont quitté leurs vêtements, les ont posés sur les rochers puis, avant de se jeter à l'eau, ils ont confié leur montre à Pierre qui ne voulait pas se baigner.
> Chacun avait plusieurs vêtements et une seule montre.


Oui, sauf que dans ce cas je préférerais mettre _montre_ au pluriel étant donné que Pierre s'en voit confier plusieurs.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Mais _ils ont confié leur montre à Pierre qui les a mises dans sa poche_ fait reprendre un nom grammaticalement singulier par un pronom pluriel...


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai écrit que je la fermais, et j'étais bien résolue à ne pas revenir sur ce fil qui n'en finit pas de s'étirer.
Mais maintenant qu'on m'a citée...

Je voyais « _feu et sang _» comme innombrables.   C'est ça, la différence à laquelle je pensais.
Pour ce qui est des autres cas de réciprocité/comparaison, je continue de préférer le pluriel.

André a une plume.  Béatrice a une plume.  Ça fait... deux plumes échangées/comparées.  Au singulier, on pourrait comprendre qu'André et Béatrice forment un couple, et que les pauvres, ils ont une seule plume à eux deux.  On se demande alors à quoi ils l'ont comparée ou contre quoi ils l'ont échangée,  cette plume.

Dans la phrase exemple citée plus haut, s'il était écrit « leur poétique » au singulier, on pourrait croire qu'Hugo et Lamartine ont la même.  Pas facile de comparer...
Mais bon, ma logique n'est pas toujours la même que celle des autres. 

Par ailleurs c'est ce que je comprends de l'exemple de Grevisse qui semble avoir remplacé « quand la phrase implique l'idée de réciprocité, de comparaison ou de jonction » par le plus général  « ou encore quand le contexte impose l’idée de pluriel » :





> _Nous avons échangé nos cartes. _


  Ne me répondez pas qu'ils peuvent avoir plus d'une carte chacun, et que ça fausse la donne... je m'en doute un peu.
Mais je trouverais curieux de lire ou entendre : _Nous avons échangé notre carte._
Si vous êtes d'accord,  alors pourquoi _leur/leurs  _serait-il différent de _notre/nos_ dans ce contexte d'échange/comparaison?

Il n'y aurait pas d'ambiguïté dans la phrase citée par janpol si c'était :_  Chacun a quitté ses vêtements, les a posés sur les rochers puis, avant de se jeter à l'eau, a confié sa montre à Pierre qui ne voulait pas se baigner.
_


----------



## CapnPrep

L'exemple de janpol, développé par JDS, est utile parce qu'il montre que si on peut employer le singulier distributif dans certaines situations, on ne peut pas le maintenir très longtemps dans la suite du contexte s'il s'agit effectivement de plusieurs entités. Il faut vite recourir au pluriel.


----------



## cyberdoc

Pourrais-je tenter une explication à partir de cet exemple?
*Les soldats, pressés, ont mis leurs slips, leur pantalon et leurs chaussettes.*

Pourquoi est-ce la seule orthographe possible ?

Parce que dans le contexte de ce passage, les soldats ont tous un même modèle de pantalon. Contrairement à leurs slips, tous différents. Pour chaussettes, rien ne laisse supposer qu’ils étaient tous unijambistes, par conséquent, que les chaussettes soient de modèle unique ou non, le pluriel s’impose.


----------



## Chimel

Bonjour et bienvenue sur ce forum! 

C'est une orthographe correcte, mais ce n'est pas "la seule possible": _leurs pantalons_ serait tout aussi correct. Cf.:


Roméo31 said:


> L'Académie admet les deux graphies quand le substantif désigne une chose dont plusieurs détenteurs possèdent chacun un exemplaire.


Voir les citations au message #105 ci-dessus (entre autres).

Peu importe qu'il y ait un ou plusieurs modèles de cet objet.


----------



## cyberdoc

Merci pour le message de bienvenue et la réponse.
Toutefois, je maintiens que c'est la seule orthographe possible, certes pas du point de vue grammatical où effectivement nombres de réponses sur ce long fil l'ont rappelé, mais d'un point de vue sémantique.
Implicitement, un lecteur qui lirait "*Les soldats, pressés, ont mis leurs slips, leur pantalon et leurs chaussettes" *se demanderait  pourquoi pluriel à slips et pas à pantalon. Réponse sous-entendue : parce qu'il n'y a qu'un (modèle de) pantalon, alors que les slips sont tous différents.
Cette subtilité grammaticale permise par la langue française, dont on s'accorde à dire que c'est ce qui en fait sa richesse, d'où ce post, est une porte d'entrée supplémentaire à l'implicite voulue par l'auteur.
Si l'auteur n'avait parlé que de pantalon, on aurait effectivement pas été renseigné plus que ça, et bien sûr on aurait pu écrire pluriel ou singulier... sans que le lecteur ne se pose de questions sur les pantalons...


----------



## Maître Capello

cyberdoc said:


> Réponse sous-entendue : parce qu'il n'y a qu'un (modèle de) pantalon, alors que les slips sont tous différents.


Je rejoins Chimel sur le fait que le nombre de modèles n'influence en rien le choix entre le singulier et le pluriel. Votre interprétation n'est d'ailleurs que l'une des possibilités. On pourrait ainsi également comprendre que dans la précipitation les soldats ont mis chacun plusieurs slips, un pantalon et une ou plusieurs paires de chaussettes…


----------



## cyberdoc

Oui, bien sûr, Maître Capello, on peut "deviner" diverses interprétations. 
Ainsi, selon le type de texte où on lit cette phrase, 
"*Les soldats, pressés, ont mis leurs slips, leur pantalon et leurs chaussettes"*
on peut effectivement se satisfaire d'implicites farfelus... mais révélés à bon escient.
Dans tous les cas, l’orthographe proposée, contrairement aux autres (elles aussi correctes) est la seule qui interroge sur l'intention de l'auteur...
En l'occurrence, il s'agit d'un cas d'école. Mais à supposer cette phrase extraite d'un documentaire historique, je ne vois pas d'autre orthographe plus précise, la finesse étant justement cette opposition pluriel singulier.


----------



## Maître Capello

Plutôt qu'à une finesse de la langue, on peut aussi simplement penser à une inadvertance. En tout cas, en lisant une telle phrase, je me garderais bien de prendre péremptoirement position pour une quelconque interprétation.


----------



## cyberdoc

Il est clair que nous ne réfléchissons ici qu'à des écritures expressément réfléchies et assumées, et non à des auteurs soupçonnés de légèreté orthographique. 
Certes, Maître Capello, l'implicite n'impose pas de tirer des conclusions définitives, mais je persiste à croire que l'orthographe suggérée, utilisant et pluriel et singulier dans la même phrase, doit amener le lecteur, pour le moins, à chercher l'intention de l'auteur.
Il nous faut rappeler qu'on n'étudiera pas non plus le cas de l'auteur qui veut "jouer" avec la grammaire, ce qui serait hors sujet avec le "fond" de ce qu'il relate.


----------



## Alex5512

Hello [...]

D'après le TLFi


> *a)* [Rapport de possession, d'appartenance, de parenté; les possesseurs sont des être animés, le plus souvent des pers. du sexe masc. ou fém.] Qui appartient à eux, à elles; qui est/sont d'eux, d'elles.
> − _Au sing._ [Un seul objet ou être possédé] _Ils partageraient leur temps entre la rédaction de leur livre, le jardinage et la peinture murale _(Beauvoir, _Mandarins,_1954, p. 212).
> − _Au plur._ [Plusieurs objets ou êtres possédés] _Un de ces garçons à grosse tête qui passent leurs récréations à rêver dans un coin _(Simenon, _Vac. Maigret,_1948, p. 27):
> 1. Ils oublient tout, tout au monde, *leur *maison, *leur *famille, *leurs *enfants, *leurs *affaires, *leurs *soucis pour regarder dans les remous ce petit flotteur qui bouge. Maupass., _Contes et nouv., _t. 1, Jour de fête, 1886, p. 1055.



J'espère que cela vous aide.


----------



## salah94

Bonsoir,

Dernièrement, je me suis rendu compte l'utilisation le *"leur / leurs" *est un peu compliquée dans certains exemple; par exemple dans ces exemples:

_1-Mes compagnons, ôtant *leur* chapeau goudronné. ===== Les deux lords [...] ôtèrent *leurs* chapeaux.( pourquoi dans la première, c'est au singulier et dans la deuxième au pluriel pourtant c'est presque la même idée.)

2-Trois avaient déjà retrouvé *leur *femme.======== Deux de mes amis et *leurs *femmes. (la même question: pourquoi *leur *puis *leurs * pourtant c'est presque la même idée.)_

Et quelle la différence en ce qui concerne le sens dans les deux utilisations (pluriel / singulier) dans les deux exemples ?

Merci


----------



## Michelvar

Bonjour,

Les deux sont possibles, et le sens est différent, mais en général on peut utiliser les deux quand même.

Au singulier :
Mes compagnons, ôtant *leur* chapeau goudronné : chacun ôte le sien.
Trois avaient déjà retrouvé *leur *femme : chacun a retrouvé sa femme.

Au pluriel :
Les deux lords [...] ôtèrent *leurs* chapeaux : on considère le groupe de chapeaux, et non le chapeau de chacun.
Deux de mes amis et *leurs *femmes : on considère le groupe de 2 femmes, et non la femme de chacun.

Au final, on voit bien qu'on peut décrire l'action en employant l'un ou l'autre des points de vues : Ils ôtent leur chapeau ou ils ôtent leurs chapeaux, la situation est la même.

En revanche, le reste du contexte peux nous obliger à choisir l'une ou l'autre des structures :

_Ils ôtèrent leurs chapeaux et les déposèrent sur la table, où un majordome entrepris de les mettre en ordre_ : l'action considère le groupe des chapeaux, alors il ne serait pas rationnel de commencer la phrase en parlant du chapeau de chacun. 

_L'orchestre commença à jouer, les hommes rejoignirent leur femme pour la valse_ : La valse se danse en couple, chaque homme rejoint sa femme, il est donc rationnel de parler au singulier.


----------



## janpol

Les deux sont corrects mais pas dans la même phrase d'un même texte, me semble-t-il.


----------



## smartkenny

Bonjour, 

Je voudrais vous demander laquelle des deux phrases suivantes est correcte. Le mot "température" doit-il être au pluriel ?

On baigne les patients pour baisser leurs températures.
On baigne les patients pour baisser leur température.

merci beaucoup!


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme chaque patient n'a qu'une seule température, on emploie de préférence le singulier, mais comme collectivement il y a plusieurs températures, le pluriel est également admissible.

P.S.: Ne pas oublier le factitif : _On baigne les patients pour faire baisser leu*r* températur*e*_.


----------



## Fetiches

Bonjour,

J'ai toujours beaucoup de mal à comprendre la pluralité de leur.

Dit-on : elle les remercient de leurs participations actives à la réunion
ou : elle les remercie de leur participation active à la réunion

merci beaucoup


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux nombres sont envisageables, mais, à mon sens, seul le singulier est ici vraiment adéquat puisqu'il s'agit d'une participation collective (*la* participation de ces personnes).

_Elle les remercie pour *leur* participation active à la réunion._

P.S.: Le sujet étant singulier, le verbe l'est nécessairement aussi.


----------



## OLN

Il faudrait préciser ce qu'on entend par "des participations actives" (des interventions durant la réunion ?), mais je suis d'accord avec Me Capello.
Pour savoir ce qui sonne le mieux, changer les pronoms , par ex. _Je vous remercie tous pour votre participation active à la réunion._


----------

